# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  [2005] General: What is the My Object and What does it do?

## HanneSThEGreaT

What is the My Object and What does it do?

*Q:* What is the My Object?

*A:* My s not really an Object as we know it, it is more a feature.  The My "Object" does host ( wrap ) several other objects in it, to act as shortcuts for some common tasks.  More information it can be found here

*Q:*  What objects does it wrap ?

*A:*  ApplicationComputerFormsResourcesSettingsUserWebServices

*Q:* What does the Application object do?

*A:* My.Application

*Q:* What does the Computer object do?

*A:* My.Computer

*Q:* What does the Forms object do? 

*A:* My.Forms

*Q:* What does the Resources Object do?

*A:* My.Resources

*Q:* What does the Settings Object do?

*A:* My.Settings

*Q:* What does the User Object do?

*A:* My.User

*Q:* What does the WebServices Object do?

*A:* My.WebServices

*Q:* Can I have a small example on the My Objects' usage?

*A:* Yes  :Smilie: .  Have a look at the attachment, which contains the most common uses for these objects.

----------

